# Dublin ring rd tolls.



## 121576

Hello,
have just returned from a great trip to Ireland,from dublin port on exit only way was through tunnel,same on return,noticed on overhead gantrys when on motorway toll must be paid by 8pm the following night?where and how much,seems a bit strange,any information???
Thank you.
Pete. :?


----------



## philbre

pursangmk2 said:


> Hello,
> have just returned from a great trip to Ireland,from dublin port on exit only way was through tunnel,same on return,noticed on overhead gantrys when on motorway toll must be paid by 8pm the following night?where and how much,seems a bit strange,any information???
> Thank you.
> Pete. :?


do you mean port tunnel fees or M 50 ring road fees


----------



## piper1

We went to Dublin last year and never paid! appparently they can do nothing about it!


----------



## philbre

*sounds like dick turpin to me*



piper1 said:


> We went to Dublin last year and never paid! appparently they can do nothing about it!


not until either you or the next time that registration no is encountered over here

surely if it was good enough to be used, then its not unreasonable to expect to pay for it instead of getting away with it because you apparently can


----------



## 121576

philbre said:


> pursangmk2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> have just returned from a great trip to Ireland,from dublin port on exit only way was through tunnel,same on return,noticed on overhead gantrys when on motorway toll must be paid by 8pm the following night?where and how much,seems a bit strange,any information???
> Thank you.
> Pete. :?
> 
> 
> 
> do you mean port tunnel fees or M 50 ring road fees
Click to expand...

port tunnel fees paid at booth no problem.I mean the m 50 ring road fees.


----------



## philbre

*toll payment method*

C: Non-registration
If you do not register, you have until 8pm the following day to pay for your journey. If this deadline passes and you have not made payment at any Payzone outlet, online at www.eflow.ie or at our 24 hour call centre (LoCall: 1890 50 10 50), you will receive a Standard Toll Request for payment (STR).

Pay here 
Over the phone, using our dedicated customer Lo-Call number 
At Payzone outlets nationwide

D: Penalties
If you miss the deadline (8:00 PM), you will receive your bill in the post and are liable to further charges for late payment. Click here to pay penalty notices that you have already received.

E: Good to know
Some types of vehicle and road users are exempt and do not have to pay tolls on the barrier-free M50. These include:

Motorcycles 
Specially adapted vehicles for disabled persons


----------



## 121576

*Re: toll payment method*



philbre said:


> C: Non-registration
> If you do not register, you have until 8pm the following day to pay for your journey. If this deadline passes and you have not made payment at any Payzone outlet, online at www.eflow.ie or at our 24 hour call centre (LoCall: 1890 50 10 50), you will receive a Standard Toll Request for payment (STR).
> 
> Pay here
> Over the phone, using our dedicated customer Lo-Call number
> At Payzone outlets nationwide
> 
> D: Penalties
> If you miss the deadline (8:00 PM), you will receive your bill in the post and are liable to further charges for late payment. Click here to pay penalty notices that you have already received.
> 
> E: Good to know
> Some types of vehicle and road users are exempt and do not have to pay tolls on the barrier-free M50. These include:
> 
> Motorcycles
> Specially adapted vehicles for disabled persons


managed to pay on phone for yesterdays trip,e3 ok.but for last weeks trip find it has been forwarded to a collection agency.I feel that more information should be given,ie notices on the ferrys.


----------



## aido

*post subject*

Pete.

That M50 toll is a total ripoff I avoid that road because of the toll.
That whole setup was another brown envelope job.
Non nationals with foreign reg. numbers dont pay but if your Irish and dont pay they send you 4 pages of a letter.total waste of taxpayers money.

When there is a toll on a road that you can stop and pay I always pay but not the M50. :twisted:


----------



## 121576

*Re: post subject*



aido said:


> Pete.
> 
> That M50 toll is a total ripoff I avoid that road because of the toll.
> That whole setup was another brown envelope job.
> Non nationals with foreign reg. numbers dont pay but if your Irish and dont pay they send you 4 pages of a letter.total waste of taxpayers money.
> 
> When there is a toll on a road that you can stop and pay I always pay but not the M50. :twisted:


Aido,
dont mind paying toll as you say if payment booths are there,but as for taking your no plate,then passing non payment over one week to a collection agency i think its a bit rich.


----------



## Carper

Hi

I have to say that section is slightly confusing. It is indicated that you are aproaching a toll road, but when no toll booth appears you think you may not have actually gone through the toll section. 

The people i was working for happened to mention about toll payment, and did it on-line for me.......They believe the lack of clarity is deliberate 8O 8O 

Doug


----------



## LPDrifter

pursangmk2 said:


> Hello,
> have just returned from a great trip to Ireland,from dublin port on exit only way was through tunnel,same on return,noticed on overhead gantrys when on motorway toll must be paid by 8pm the following night?where and how much,seems a bit strange,any information???
> Thank you.
> Pete. :?


Hi Pete
I am glad you enjoyed your trip to Ireland. The tolls were converted to "barrier free" tolls recently .... I think several months ago. It is a better system for those living and commuting around the Dublin area but less so for visitors.

It has to be a bit of a nightmare for visitor from other countries. I would think there should be a easier method for tourists to pay.

Hope it didn't spoil your holiday too much

Joe


----------



## 121576

LPDrifter said:


> pursangmk2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> have just returned from a great trip to Ireland,from dublin port on exit only way was through tunnel,same on return,noticed on overhead gantrys when on motorway toll must be paid by 8pm the following night?where and how much,seems a bit strange,any information???
> Thank you.
> Pete. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pete
> I am glad you enjoyed your trip to Ireland. The tolls were converted to "barrier free" tolls recently .... I think several months ago. It is a better system for those living and commuting around the Dublin area but less so for visitors.
> 
> It has to be a bit of a nightmare for visitor from other countries. I would think there should be a easier method for tourists to pay.
> 
> Hope it didn't spoil your holiday too much
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...

Hi Joe,
no it did not spoil the trip good do.
But on exit from dock following toll free sign found dock gates locked?had then to go through tunnel,6euros,then on to e50 3 euros paid last night by phone for return trip on e50 20th may,but was informed that previous trip on e50 14th may had been passed to a collection agency no duobt will have to pay their fee as well,not a good welcome to Ireland.
Cheers.
Pete.


----------



## SpeedyDux

Hi,

My OH worked for the eflow temporary call centre when this new toll-booth-free system was launched last Autumn, and boy did it cause resentment, anger and confusion among motorists. Badly conceived, and set up with a flawed computer system and launched too quickly, before it was fit for purpose. Those who ignored the toll and didn't pay promptly soon racked up large penalty charges accompanied by pages of threatening letters, but there were also many errors (or so I am led to understand). 

I don't know if any defaulting motorists with UK registered vehicles have been pursued through the courts. 

At least with toll booths you know where you stand. I hope the idea isn't adopted here, so don't let the next UK government start that pay-as-you-go road charges nonsense again. It's an idea that should be strangled at birth, like the National ID Database.

SD


----------



## skylark_irl

Just let me start by saying - I DON'T LIKE TOLLS!

However, before the M50 went barier free, motorists here were clammering for the barriers to be removed. The M50 resembled the M25 in London, and was turned into the Dublin orbital car-park every rush hour. Removing the barriers for Irish motorists was a good move. I can understand the confusion that visitors to Dublin are experiencing, but there are signs along the M50 about tolls and how to may. However, there shoud be some more things done for visitors, like multi-lingual signs as you approach the barrier - along with signs on the toll gantrys advising that you are now being tolled. 

However, I think the criticism of the system is a bit too strong. You should stop and thing of the simialrities to the Congestion charge in London. This is Barrier Free tolling by another means, and visitors to London must surely experience the same confusion. How many have driven over the big "C" on the road and wondered - "I've heard of A and B roads in the UK - what's a C road?"

For those hit by late payments and the worry of fines the next time they visit - I am sorry, but please -don't let this prevent you from returning to Ireland and seeing what other "wonders" we have to offer you - and they're not all bad like this one.


----------



## tincan

On principle I wont use the M50. I object to paying for the use of an undersized road, 20+ years after it has been built, that has made millions for its builders. Dont get me wrong, any business needs to make a profit but that bridge was symptomatic of the greed that has our economy on its knees. The introduction of barrier free tolling has improved the traffic flow and reduced delays to almost nil but the system is definitely not geared to visitors. In Singapore all tolls are barrier free but even visitors have to have a tag and they can be topped up in most filling stations. if you are a SatNav user set your preference to avoid tolls and an alternative route willl be selected. All MHF members planning to come to Ireland should write to Eflow and express their dissatisfaction with the current system. I suppose you could just cover your front reg plate before you approach the barrier and leave them guessing :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Noel


----------



## piper1

The whole thing is a con!


----------



## aido

*post subject*

Another thing that annoys me is the toll on the M1 heading south .they wont accept Sterling how is one to know that in advance ,if you just got off a ferry in Belfast with nothing but sterling. :twisted:


----------

